# Key Post: cheap ink cartridges



## jister (16 May 2003)

I bought some remanufactured cartridges off this crowd www.cartex.co.uk and the quality was dreadful. Don't go near them with a barge pole, or has anybody had a good experience of them?

Is there anywhere that I can get reliable cartridges (new or remanufactured) that won't give me problems and for the right price?

I use about 1 per week so I could consider a bulk purchase.


----------



## Iano (16 May 2003)

*Cartridges*

Have you tried    ?

Their shop is in Bray but you can order online. The NuPrint recycled cartridges they sell are apparently guaranteed and meet various manufafturing and environmental standards

Have never tried them before so cannot recommend them. But they might be an option for you


----------



## zag (17 May 2003)

*Re: printer cartridge*

jister - quick question.  What type of printer are you using ?

You could possibly save money by buying a bigger printer which has a reasonably high throughput per cartridge.  Of course, if you are already using a reasonably heavy duty printer, this doesn't apply.

The normal situation where this comes into play is where you have a cheap/slow printer which has expensive cartridges.

z


----------



## jister (17 May 2003)

*printer type*

Zag,

I use a HP930C printer, cost me about £150 a few years ago. I print out my product brochures, about 10 per week at 20 pages each = 200 pages X50X2 years = approx. 20000 sheets of paper have passed through my £150 now thats a good deal I think!

But you are right, if I paid for a more expensive printer then the ink might be cheaper. But what is the best printer type, and how much does the cost?

Any advise would be much appreciated.

Jister


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2003)

*Re: printer type*

*if I paid for a more expensive printer then the ink might be cheaper.*

Actually _Canon_ printers are quite cheap and probably sufficient for home use and the original black ink cartridges are only about €10!


----------



## Aquila (17 May 2003)

*compatibles*

Oops, replied to the wrong thread 


I must add that I find these compatibles fine for day to day use -for letters, document drafts etc.-but haven't tried them for printing photos


----------

